# Faire fonctionner Cinergy T stick de chez Terratec sous Mac



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2009)

Salut à tous, j'ai récupérer un Cinergy T stick qui permet de relier la prise TV classique (du coaxial antenne comme on a tous à la maison) vers une prise USB - voir image







Le problème est que nulle part sur le site on ne parle de Mac ( mais on ne dit pas que ce n'est PAS compatible... lol) 



Mon désir étant de la faire fonctionner sur mon Mac Mini, j'aimerais savoir si vous connaissiez des bidouilles pour la faire fonctionner! J'espere vraiment vu le nombre de bidouilleurs sous Mac que ca fonctionnera.


Ma solution de secours sera d'installer WinXP via parrallel Desktops juste pour elle, mais bon, si cela m'évite d'en racheter une, pourquoi pas!



Merci d'avance pour vos avis et conseils


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2009)

Tu as n'a reçu aucun logiciel avec ? Ou seulement pour Windows ?

Tu as EyeTV ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Tu as n'a reçu aucun logiciel avec ? Ou seulement pour Windows ?
> 
> Tu as EyeTV ?



Reponse 1: seulement pour Win.

Reponse 2: A 80&#8364;, cela fait un peu cher comme solution... Je pourrais te demander ou trouver une version piratée de ce soft, mais je pense que les modos ne vont pas apprécier 

Tout à fait, et ils apprécieraient encore moins que quelqu'un te l'indiques !


Merci pour ton aide!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h16 ----------

On est sur la même longueur d'ondes Pascal, ne t'inquietes pas.. lol

Par contre, je vois que tous les produits Tuner TV de Terratec sont compatibles SAUF le T-Stick.

cf capture ci dessous qui provient de la liste des produits compatibles:








Il y a 2 solutions:

1) Le T-stick est le seul produit de Terratec qui ne fonctionne effectivement et je n'ai vraiment pas de chance

2) il est possible de le paramétrer pour le faire fonctionner et j'espère vraiment ne pas être le seul à chercher une solution. Mes recherches Google désepérées tendent à prouver que je suis el seul, mais je ne veux pas y croire!


A suivre et mon appel à l'aide est toujours en cours...


http://skitch.com


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2009)

Situation actuelle:

J'ai installé parallels desktop et l'image est vachement trop saccadée. J'ai continué dans le fil dédié au Mac Mini:

http://forums.macg.co/mac-mini/tune...au-top-a-qui-la-faute-265555.html#post5112160


----------

